# Windows 7 Kills Snow Leopard and Eats It



## soumya (Jun 2, 2009)

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2009/05/ballmer-kittens.jpg​

OK people, it's over. Clearly, Windows 7 will kill and eat Snow Leopard. Apparently, people don't give a damn about the kitten, but are drooling over Steve B's beast. At least, that's what Google Trends says:

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2009/05/Picture_11.png​
Of course, while Snow Leopard's new core features were revealed during last WWDC, Windows 7 was just unveiled. That may explain the spike in favor of the new Windows version, but if you look at the Google Trends, you will see that it also includes the time in which Snow Leopard was revealed to the world in June 2008. It barely blinked in this graph.

We also knew about the most exciting things about Snow Leopard back in June 2008, but these are things under the hood. Windows 7, on the other side, got a new coat of paint. That may another part of this change, but still, look at the scale of those curves.

The easy—and most reasonable—explanation is that Mac OS X doesn't matter in most places, and that the size of Window's market share is so big that it really will never matter—no matter what Mac OS X fanboys think—unless the whole computing paradigm changes from desktops and laptops to something else. Out there, it is still a big Windows world and the Mac is just a tiny aluminum oasis in a sea of beige.

GIZMODO


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jun 4, 2009)

Good Picture. TFS..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

Meh...


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

so?

Google trends & windowjjjj seven make windowjjj better than mac os x??????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 4, 2009)

See how windows7 has been killed and eaten by rat... 

*google.com/trends?q=windows7%2C+rat&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1


----------



## blondie (Jun 4, 2009)

meh! pure BS. it also means more people are already searching about more problems in win7 already even before the actual release. way to go.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

@blondie, yeah. atleast you will find some happiness by thinking that way.

<<ROFLMAO>>


----------



## Delta (Jun 4, 2009)

Of course.. Windows platform has more user base.. 

Just a personal opinion. Never used Win7 but, Leopard easily beats Vista in terms of ease of use.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

FFS don't turn this into another OS war!!!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 4, 2009)

This Billi will kill All 8)

*blog.littleoldone.com/images/meh_cat.jpg


----------



## Delta (Jun 5, 2009)

^ LOL


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 8, 2009)

WTF is it


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

How many of you think that if Apple released OSX to the public untied to apple hardware, just like windows and we could install it onto our windtel and winmd, then it could actually be a threat to Windows.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

nope. not immediately but after, say 3-4 years, it would compete with windows. But that is never going to happen. 

First, they need to get it working with millions of devices (like windows does) and softwares which itself is a near impossible task. 

Second, They need to put the license price right

Third, They need to seriously consider licensing Mac OS X to other vendors


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> nope. not immediately but after, say 3-4 years, it would compete with windows. But that is never going to happen.
> 
> First, they need to get it working with millions of devices (like windows does) and softwares which itself is a near impossible task.
> 
> ...


 
So, you agree that there is going to be only Windows forever??
Any ideas about what it would take for a new OS to become equally *popular* as Windows??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 8, 2009)

Fire in the hole


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Fire in the hole


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2009)

I _knew_ it. Once the spam stops, fanboyism was bound to return. Us mods needn't be laid off anymore 

So... everyone is warned. Yeah even me. No foul provocative statements. 

On a personal note: Penguins are just about to break in through windows and eat your cats up.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2009)

I _knew_ it. Once the spam stops, fanboyism was bound to return. Us mods needn't be laid off anymore 

So... everyone is warned. Yeah even me. No foul provocative statements. 

On a personal note: Penguins are just about to break in through windows and eat your cats up.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I _knew_ it. Once the spam stops, fanboyism was bound to return. Us mods needn't be laid off anymore
> 
> So... everyone is warned. Yeah even me. No foul provocative statements.
> 
> On a personal note: Penguins are just about to break in through windows and eat your cats up.


 
That cat is just a penguin dressed up like a cat by some shiny company, which makes you pay heck lot just for a logo on it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2009)

I_no said:


> Any ideas about what it would take for a new OS to become equally *popular* as Windows??


DirectX and gaming support. That is the only area I see OS X lags behind Windows. Otherwise, IMO OS X is superior to Windows in every other respect (ok, no OS wars. Thats my opinion!).


----------



## iMav (Jun 8, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> DirectX and gaming support. That is the only area I see OS X lags behind Windows. Otherwise, IMO OS X is superior to Windows in every other respect (ok, no OS wars. Thats my opinion!).


 That's not your opinion because it has been influenced by the lines of white PCs in your institute labs


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

*www.lilytherese.com/Snow_Leopard_face_shot_Photo.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2009)

iMav said:


> That's not your opinion because it has been influenced by the lines of white PCs in your institute labs


Not true. I've always been a UNIX fan. Whether at home or school I prefer UNIX systems. Sadly I'm stuck with a Windows machine at work 

[Btw, there are no Macs in my lab, only the library and the kiosks, since OS X is not opensource and nobody would buy Macs to install Linux on them exclusively for grad school work ]


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Not true. I've always been a UNIX fan. Whether at home or school I prefer UNIX systems. Sadly I'm stuck with a Windows machine at work


atleast tell me its not vista 


> [Btw, there are no Macs in my lab, only the library and the kiosks, since OS X is not opensource and nobody would buy Macs to install Linux on them exclusively for grad school work ]


what about making  the systems look like OS X? .. I wonder if there is any software available for that :thinking:


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2009)

Charan said:


> atleast tell me its not vista


Fortunately its not! All Vista machines haf been formatted and replaced with Windows XP. You can actually see the vendor-supplied Vista disks thrown in the bin!



Charan said:


> what about making  the systems look like OS X? .. I wonder if there is any software available for that :thinking:


Haha... unfortunately, normal users can't install ui-engines [which is required for a certain 'look alike OS X' installation ].


----------



## I_no (Jun 9, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> [Btw, there are no Macs in my lab, only the library and the kiosks, since OS X is *not opensource* and nobody would buy Macs to install Linux on them exclusively for grad school work ]



*developer.apple.com/Darwin/
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(operating_system)
Much of the OS X *is* open source.
I know that OS X is basically based on BSD with UI enhancements and Apple's proprietary API. Its just that it is so closely tied to apple's hardware that apple can test every piece of hardware for it and make sure that there is no incompatibility issues which plaque windows and was one of the reasons for windows vista's epic failure and also one reason why linux is not taking off in the mainstream.

And about OSX becoming as popular as windows, its real strength lies in its stability which is because its so closely tied to the hardware. If it has to support the myriad of hardware that windows does, then things won't look as green for it. 

You said it will need support for directx but that i see, may not be the requirement, if openGL can really grab its superiority back.
What are your thoughts about openGL becoming what it was, again??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2009)

I_no said:


> *developer.apple.com/Darwin/
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(operating_system)
> Much of the OS X *is* open source.
> I know that OS X is basically based on BSD with UI enhancements and Apple's proprietary API. Its just that it is so closely tied to apple's hardware that apple can test every piece of hardware for it and make sure that there is no incompatibility issues which plaque windows and was one of the reasons for windows vista's epic failure and also one reason why linux is not taking off in the mainstream.
> ...


1) If I wanna run Darwin, I'd rather run a GNU system on FreeBSD kernel 
2) I never compared the stability or anything among OS X/Linux/Windows 
3) OpenGL is an open standard. While I am not against it, I commend MS for making DirectX a developer-friendly SDK (not that OpenGL doesn't do it, developers haf inherently gone for DX).


----------



## I_no (Jun 9, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> 1) If I wanna run Darwin, I'd rather run a GNU system on FreeBSD kernel
> 2) I never compared the stability or anything among OS X/Linux/Windows
> 3) OpenGL is an open standard. While I am not against it, I commend MS for making DirectX a developer-friendly SDK (not that OpenGL doesn't do it, developers haf inherently gone for DX).



You seem to have misunderstood me.
1)I never said you needed to run darwin, i only corrected your statement.
2)I never referred to your statements, it was my personal opinion about my own question.
3)This point i would like you to enlighten me upon. I am not a developer or anything but since you know a lot about these things, i want to know how is it going to be in coming days in DirectX vs. OpenGL. Also would like to understand how is OpenCL going to turn out in coming days.

I think I should start a new thread for these queries


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2009)

I_no said:


> You seem to have misunderstood me.
> 1)I never said you needed to run darwin, i only corrected your statement.
> 2)I never referred to your statements, it was my personal opinion about my own question.
> 3)This point i would like you to enlighten me upon. I am not a developer or anything but since you know a lot about these things, i want to know how is it going to be in coming days in DirectX vs. OpenGL. Also would like to understand how is OpenCL going to turn out in coming days.
> ...


1) I understand that. What I was saying is that Mac OS X (and related technologies like Cocoa) are not opensource. Those are what are most sought after, right?  The underlying BSD sub-system can be had anytime by installing FreeBSD (which I already run on my laptop alongwith almost all the OS' out there).
2) Yes of course 
3) I'm no person to predict DirectX vs. OpenGL in the coming days but the trend has always favored DX. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, tho.

About openCL, thats gonna revolutionize! I am working on a mobile device which supports openCL. Can't give out much details, but with raw graphics power at your disposal it would be a waste not to utilize it. Apple already has the necessary stuff built in in 10.6. nVidia and ATi will soon release SDKs for all the platforms. So expect to see a lot of openCL/CUDA accelerated stuff, whether is Snow Leopard or Windows 7 or iPhoneOS or Windows Mobile or Android, or whatever platform it is!


----------



## max_demon (Jun 9, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Haha... unfortunately, normal users can't install ui-engines [which is required for a certain 'look alike OS X' installation ].



There is a Project called mac4lin (search in google ) it allows us to easily install Mac UI on Linux machine .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2009)

max_demon said:


> There is a Project called mac4lin (search in google ) it allows us to easily install Mac UI on Linux machine .


Oh, thats cool  I didn't know about it!!!


----------



## utsav (Jun 9, 2009)

Lmao. Maybe max shud see ur previous threads 4 more info abt mac4lin  
@max demon .hadd kardi be tune


----------



## utsav (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is sumthing 4 u max *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66799


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2009)

max_demon said:


> infra_red_dude said:
> 
> 
> > Haha... unfortunately, normal users can't install ui-engines [which is required for a certain 'look alike OS X' installation ].
> ...


 Ani bhai, the world has come a full circle. lol


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 10, 2009)

[Offtopic]



utsav said:


> Lmao. Maybe max shud see ur previous threads 4 more info abt mac4lin
> @max demon .hadd kardi be tune





iMav said:


> Ani bhai, the world has come a full circle. lol



Leave him alone. Don't harass the kid 

[/Offtopic]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

max_demon said:


> There is a Project called mac4lin (search in google ) it allows us to easily install Mac UI on Linux machine .





infra_red_dude said:


> Oh, thats cool  I didn't know about it!!!



ROFL LOLOLOLOLOL this is THE reason we should bring NOTW back.

*Mac4Lin was MADE by infra_red_dude*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2009)

HAHAHA 
you've been pwned n00b


----------



## Ecko (Jun 11, 2009)

Unix kernel is much stable 
Hope osx is available without macs


----------



## I_no (Jun 11, 2009)

Ecko said:


> Unix kernel is much stable
> Hope osx is available without macs



If you are counting on stability, you can go for freeBSD or openBSD(etc.)as OSX is basically based on BSD kernel.
And about installing OSX on pc, i think you already know about hackintosh and OSx86. IF not, then goggle is your friend.
But i think you meant to imply in a normal manner, unhacked and for all, if that's so, then don't quote me to say the same.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 12, 2009)

Obviously, windows 7 would have more search queries than snow leopard. Snow leopard wont even run on something like 98% of the computer systems out there.


----------

